# devotion for 12-14 yo's



## soakland (Mar 31, 2009)

Hello - Can anyone recommend a good devotion (esp for girls) in the age group of 12-14 years old?

Blessings,
Scott


----------



## ServantofGod (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.puritanboard.com/f119/devotionals-near-12-y-o-46185/


----------

